# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Comparateur

## sebgimi

Bonjour a tous, je voudrais modliser un comparateur a l'aide du langage vhdl-ams, mais comme c'est la premire fois que j'utilise ce langage je suis un peu perdu... (d'ailleurs si vous avez un cours complet sur ce langage je suis preneur  ::):  )

Bon j'ai quand mm trouv un code simple pour voir si ca marchait, mais quand je compile simplement l'entite (je compile entite et architecture dans 2 fichiers discincts), il me trouve une erreur:
Voici mon entite:



```

```

Et l'erreur que j'ai est la suivante:



```

```

a a l'air tout bte comme erreur mais j'ai bien compare avec d'autres codes similaires et a me semble bon. De plus j'ai remarque que le mot clef 'terminal' n'est pas mis en couleur comme les autres mots clefs.
Pensez vous que j'utilise pas les bonnes librairies ddies au vhdl-ams?

J'attends vos reponses please!

----------

